# Word of the Day: Comeuppance



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2020)

*Comeuppance — A fate or punishment that someone deserves. *


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2020)

I sure hope that the people who did me so wrong many, many years ago got their comeuppance somehow in life.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 20, 2020)

Comeuppance is sure to befall those who ignore the severity of Covid-19.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Comeuppance is sure to befall those who ignore the severity of Covid-19.


Yes, and it already has.  There have been those who said it is fake who ended up coming down with it and got extremely ill.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, and it already has.  There have been those who said it is fake who ended up coming down with it and got extremely ill.


I firmly-believe we will witness this on a scale unheard of this winter.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I firmly-believe we will witness this on a scale unheard of this winter.


We may but I really hope that would not happen.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> We may but I really hope that would not happen.


Well, Ruthanne, the level of stupidity in this world related to is stupefying, and that's putting it mildly.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well, Ruthanne, the level of stupidity in this world related to is stupefying, and that's putting it mildly.


I think a variation of your thoughts about this several times a day.  I hadn't really realized so many purposely put blinders on.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well, Ruthanne, the level of stupidity in this world related to is stupefying, and that's putting it mildly.


Yes, I see it all the time but in my area most are wearing the masks inside stores now.  I see what is happening on the news though elsewhere and I agree with what you are saying.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I think a variation of your thoughts about this several times a day.  I hadn't really realized so many purposely put blinders on.


I don't know the psychological make up of these naysayers and antimaskers but I think they have something seriously wrong with them in many ways and morally, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2020)

IMO there is not enough comeuppance in this world for those who do terrible, terrible things!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*I truly believe those who have hurt me or caused my family upset for no reason, will get their comeuppance *


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2020)

When I was a kid, I stole a box of Milk Duds. My comeuppance is yet to come...


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 21, 2020)

Pappy said:


> When I was a kid, I stole a box of Milk Duds. My comeuppance is yet to come...


Oh that's not so bad @Pappy


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know the psychological make up of these naysayers and antimaskers but I think they have something seriously wrong with them in many ways and morally, too.


To me it seems like immaturity.  If they don't believe it, they don't have to change their behaviors. It's like the teenagers who think they are invincible.  It's not going to happen to them, until it does.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 21, 2020)

The  racing steed didn't see the fence till it was too late,,its rider  had a rude  comuppance as  he became air borne.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2020)

Another word for it is karma.  It's cause and effect.


----------

